# There is always someone with a bigger weapn



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

*AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD*
 To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.
 Date: 2009-05-27, 1:43 a.m. EST
 I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled the knife on me and my girlfriend, threatening our lives. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I can only hope that you somehow come across this rather important message.
 First, I'd like to apologize for your embarrassment; I didn't expect you to actually crap in your pants when I drew my pistol after you took my jacket.. The evening was not that cold, and I was wearing the jacket for a reason.. My girlfriend had just bought me that Kimber Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for my birthday, and we had picked up a shoulder holster for it that very evening. Obviously you agree that it is a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head ... isn't it?!
 I know it probably wasn't fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with that brown sludge in your pants. I'm sure it was even worse walking bare-footed since I made you leave your shoes, cell phone, and wallet with me. [That prevented you from calling or running to your buddies to come help mug us again].
 After I called your mother or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, I explained the entire episode of what you'd done. Then I went and filled up my gas tank as well as those of four other people in the gas station, -- on your credit card. The guy with the big motor home took 150 gallons and was extremely grateful!
 I gave your shoes to a homeless guy outside Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all the cash in your wallet. [That made his day!]
 I then threw your wallet into the big pink "pimp mobile" that was parked at the curb ... after I broke the windshield and side window and keyed the entire driver's side of the car.
 Later, I called a bunch of phone sex numbers from your cell phone. Ma Bell just now shut down the line, although I only used the phone for a little over a day now, so what 's going on with that? Earlier, I managed to get in two threatening phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI, while mentioning President Obama as my possible target.
 The FBI guy seemed really intense and we had a nice long chat (I guess while he traced your number etc.).
In a way, perhaps I should apologize for not killing you ... but I feel this type of retribution is a far more appropriate punishment for your threatened crime. I wish you well as you try to sort through some of these rather immediate pressing issues, and can only hope that you have the opportunity to reflect upon, and perhaps reconsider, the career path you've chosen to pursue in life. Remember, next time you might not be so lucky. Have a good day!
Thoughtfully yours,
 Alex
 I probably don't have to ask you to forward this one.
 The world could use more "inventive" people like this guy.

If this is true or not, i am not sure but just thought i'd share


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not true and even though the date's been changed, it's been Emailed and passed around for at least a year.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Not true and even though the date's been changed, it's been Emailed and passed around for at least a year.


Well, it still makes me laugh every time I read it though! Thanks for the refresher naijai.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Not true and even though the date's been changed, it's been Emailed and passed around for at least a year.


Spoilsport.

I've read the story several times. Regardless (not irregardless) of whether the tale is true, it's still a great story. Don't we all wish we could be that guy?

...and I don't really have dust bunnies under my bed.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of laws for the "victim" to be breaking in an attempt to get even.


----------

